# My favorite music video right now is



## Nickk (Dec 11, 2007)

Unknown Hinson: Venus Bound

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/z7_YNTQmtGg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/z7_YNTQmtGg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 11, 2007)

LOL, Mr. Nickk it now has two fans. I'm a haulen ass, baby I'm a venus bound.LOL


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2007)

shamoo said:


> LOL, Mr. Nickk it now has two fans. I'm a haulen ass, baby I'm a venus bound.LOL



:shock:


----------



## Nickk (Dec 11, 2007)

"I got no patience for the womernz here."

:lol: 



That guy does the voice of Erly Culyer on Squidbillies  


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/lO3Yw1SF9-I&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/lO3Yw1SF9-I&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## little anth (Dec 11, 2007)

lamo


----------



## Nickk (Dec 12, 2007)

He shreds on guitar, I guess he's a studio musician from North Carolina and "Unknown" is a stage persona. Kind of Country Western's answer to El Duce from the Mentors(late 80s metal sort of band). I'd love to see this guy live.



<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/QhWvulzhgTs&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/QhWvulzhgTs&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2007)

He does shred - it is a shame the rest of his band plays with only 10% of his energy and passion. It is almost funny, but really kind of sad - he is playing his heart out and they look like they are playing at a 6th grade recital


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 12, 2007)

A coworker sent me a link to this one. I just about died laughing. Some of you married guys might be able to relate to this one  

"Business Time"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqq8wNbfPqM


----------



## Nickk (Dec 12, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zman (Dec 13, 2007)

Nickk said:


> "I got no patience for the womernz here."
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...



That clip could be the funniest thing i've ever seen EVER. How have I not heard about this show? I watch plenty of Adult Swim.

Here are a few of my recent favorites:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/fwfaceTfwYs&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/fwfaceTfwYs&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/xav_GYKie2w&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/xav_GYKie2w&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Nickk (Dec 13, 2007)

:shock: 
:lol: 

I need to check that show out!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 13, 2007)

Lol now that song is in my head!!!!! im gonna have to download and preview that cd!!!


----------



## whj812 (Dec 13, 2007)

This is my favorite music video as of now. Let me know what you think!!!

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/4p6_WZJJNBw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/4p6_WZJJNBw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2007)

whj,
That was awesome!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 13, 2007)

Patrick Rules!


----------



## Nickk (Dec 13, 2007)

how about Danzig with Shakira? :lol: 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/ZHv3qO_Y8kk&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/ZHv3qO_Y8kk&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## whj812 (Dec 13, 2007)

esquired said:


> Patrick Rules!





LOL!!!


----------



## shamoo (Dec 13, 2007)

:lol: :lol: LMAO :lol: :lol: Spongey can rock


----------

